# Acura TL, Take Three! :) IASCA focused this time.



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, just spent the last three weeks redoing my friend Mike, a.k.a ChicoOG's acura TL. some of you may remember this car, as it is hte third system that has gone through the vehicle and the second time i have worked on it:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/25875-rebuild-all-zapco-acura-tl-complete.html

Some of you may remember that the original system, when i got hte car the first time, was in....less than ideal condition. and that install, was to quickly turn it around, simplify it down, and make it sound better.

Well, good ole Mike's caught the SQ bug, and when the california IASCA shows were announced, we decided to redo the system for even higher level of SQ and the occassional IASCA comp.

so here are the goals:

1. raise the level of SQ a few notches higher htan before, something competitive in the rookie class of IASCA.

2. retain zapco DC power/processing and adding to it.

3. fit much more gear in the trunk but still somehow retain a bit of stealthiness and daily usability.

so...lets get started:

as before, the stock headunit was used as a signal source. the TL is one of those rare stock HUs, when tapped before hte factory amp, is reasonably clean and flat. and not to mention the stock nav and info screen makes it difficult to do an aftermarket source.

as mentioned before, zapco processing, so here is the laptop plugged in and ready to tune:










the front stage we went from zapco to Seas.

the Lotus Reference midbass was installed in the same manner as before, and the sound proofing was also from the previous install:










quick shot of hte termination of wiring on the driver side midbass:










and the same goes for the passenger side of course:



















the one thing i added this time, was to fully sound proof the door card. as the TL tend to hvae quite a bit of door buzzing, we also decided to secure the movable pocket door shut, as it was a major source of rattles. so here they are:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving onto the midrange. we have a pair of Seas Excel Magnesium 4" mids. this time, i had the time to mold hte kicks into the stock piece. and here is the result. the kicks are aimed at the opposite listener, and have an internal volume of approx. .25 cub ft.





































here is the shot of both from the back seat:










then, i made a pair of grilles for the speakres. if you are wondering why the grille is black and not tan, for one, the interior is two tone black and tan, but more importantly, tan grille cloth gets dirty so quickly and is impossible to make clean.




























the Seas lotus reference tweeters were installed inthe facotry location, with its early reflection, it sound quite nice, similar to on axis A pillars but IMO affords a deeper stage.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you are wondering what happend to the hood release, it was relocated to right next to the kick, still relatively easy to reach 










here are some build pics of hte kicks.

first the back mold was mated to the stock panels and then trimmed:










then, they recieved a layer of sound proofing:










ring baffles were then aimed and attached:










and mold cloth secured, resined, and then reinforced from the inside:










after that, they were sanded smooth:










then as usual, each kick recieved a layer of modeling clay, and then another lay of sound proofing to hold the clay in place and to aid in resonance killing. here you see one of hte kicks with clay and the other one is already done with the sound proofing over the clay:










and then, they were wrapped in factory matching vinyl. they turned out to be one of hte more difficult wrap jobs i have had to do, due to the complex concave and then convex shapes. but after a lot of pulling and swearing, they were done


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here are the shots of hte midranges with their wiring terminations:



















and finally ,installed into the kick panels:










a quick shot of hte tweeter wiring termination:










so thats it for the front stage.

now a few quick shots of the wiring. here you see all the wires running in the door sills, wired tired and secured every 6 inches or less:





































so thats it for the interior. as some of hte work was already done from the previous install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving to the trunk. 

here is hte normal view with all the grilles on. the entire trunk was done with grey carpet so its durable. you will notice that the main floor is a two tier wtih a curved step in the middle:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pop off all the grilles, and here is what you see.

two DIYMA 12s reside in side fiberglass enclsoures that are molded INTO the stock side carpeting (thanks to Josh at JML audio for giving me the idea and insipiration). each enclsoure is 1.5 cubfeet or so. 

three zapco DC reference amps are in the two level fake floor. a DC1100.1 powers the diyma12s wtih 1100 watts, a dc650.6, sends 100 watts to each tweeter and 180 watts to the midrange, while a DC1000.4 sends a bridged 500 watts RMS to each midbass.

everyhting is trimmed in exterior matching vinyl, and my logo is on the front wall. 

so basicaly a fully boxed trunk install, the only piece of stock carpet you see is the one under the rear deck.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so here are some build pics of the trunk.

by FAR the most difficult part of the instlal was the side boxes. found out quickly that the stock "carpet" really doesnt take resin at all, and you cant just lay glass on it as it wont stick. so after some trial and error, i coated the stock carpet with a combination of resin and duraglass, let that stick, and then layed 10 layers of mat/cloth on the places where i wnated to have the back of hte subbox. 

so here are the sides with all the backs done:



















then the baffle was attached. the shape was used to it can accomodate the fake floor to come later, as i knew before hand that all three amps cannot fit on the same plane and still fit the diyma12 on the sides.










then, the mold was resined, and the box strengthend with 10 more layers of mat/cloth from inside of hte box. I cut the backs of these boxes and laid up the glass, and then joined the two pieces back together with glass. you can see in this picture where i put a line of sound proofing on the seams, even though they were already sealed up with cloth/mat from both sides.

then, i sanded and molded the edges to flow into the stock carpted shape:










and finally, the boxes were carpeted, whcih was a bit difficult as well due to the shape hehe, and the front red vinyl trim panel attached:



















two quick shots of the wiring going into the DIYMA 12s:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so here is the floor piece that was curved. you can see here its been glassed and sanded smooth for the curved effect to match the shape of the side baffles:



















and here is hte piece after vinyl and carpet application:



















here the trusswork belowt he floor. the stock navigation unit, whcih was located ont he passenger side trunk floor, was extended and relocated to accomodate the subbox:










here are some quick shots of hte grilles being made, all have a rabet around the cutout, and HD mesh grille attached:



















and all of them carpted, whcih is a breathable carpet.










and a shot of the wiring and layout of hte amps below the floor, all wires secured, and heatshrink terminated.










so thats it...with some quick tuning by Leon, the car definetly have potential to do well at the upcoming iasca comps.

the stage and imaging is excellent i have to say, with VERY good enter focus, and the stage is nice and high and wide.

tonality is also good, very smooth overall but with good detail, but it hink will get even better with more tuning time.

car will be at santa rosa, modesto and marv's...so some of you can take a listen to it and see what you think 

cheers!

Bing


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, beautiful work once again. My hat's off to you. How did the 2 diyma's sound off of the 1100.1 compared to other setups you do, i.e. idmax's and idq's?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fascinating! 
So do you avaoid multiple layers by laying lots of clay + deading? What if it was a 2 way, would you still do 1 layer of glass?

Thanks.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well its hard to say, the way its tuned, the diymas are very smooth for sure, output wise, never conducted a full test between the idmax i did in the other tl and this, so i dont want to just guess 

i still reinfoce it despite clay, for midranges, i do a layer of duraglass on the inside, mixed in with resin, basically dump it in and spread it all around. for midbass, i coat the inside with some chopstrand and then duraglass.

b


----------



## jerzxdevil (Jul 9, 2007)

This is one nice 3Gen TL install. I really like the idea and how the sub enclosures are built.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

very nice as always


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks awesome Bing bet it sounds even better fantastic work as usual.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

great work overall.....but the trunk in full stealth mode blows me away.....very creative thinking.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bing,

I think I like this one better than anyone you have ever done. The trunk is spectacular.

Shane


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a fan of all your installs, but this one is definately over the top. An over the top stealth install... How many people can pull that off?? Amazing!!


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

nice job as always.


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

Quick question Bing: How do you stretch/hold the cloth to the front side of the kickpanels while applying the super glue and activator? I'm sure it must be pretty easy, but I just haven't figured it out. On all the kickpanels I've done in the past I have just wrapped the cloth all the way around the panel and spray-glued it to the back side. Your way looks (and surely fits) much better.

As always, the install looks great.


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

Is that low heat plastic stapled or brad nailed to the edges?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

also how far out do you push that plastic for doing a grill like that? Just the thickness of the wood you are using, or do you add alittle to compensate for the carpet also? 

I thought I saw a tutorial for that awhile ago but I couldnt find it when searching today


----------



## djr (Mar 10, 2009)

that is so so nice, it looks like the car came with the install just made to measure


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the relocation of the Hood release, but why is this button still on the kick panel? Looks like something for an alarm, you know something that should be hidden.









Jason


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

As always, nice work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

piston said:


> I like the relocation of the Hood release, but why is this button still on the kick panel? Looks like something for an alarm, you know something that should be hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i didnt do the alarm, and i kept it there. where do you usually put the valey button? I am no alarm installer, but for hte most prat, i have seen the valet switch is indeed in the kick panel area in that general vincinity?

b


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, looks great!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dewi1219 said:


> Quick question Bing: How do you stretch/hold the cloth to the front side of the kickpanels while applying the super glue and activator? I'm sure it must be pretty easy, but I just haven't figured it out. On all the kickpanels I've done in the past I have just wrapped the cloth all the way around the panel and spray-glued it to the back side. Your way looks (and surely fits) much better.
> 
> As always, the install looks great.


if you mean like where i cannot wrap the cloth around the edge? its stapled down, with a air staple gun. 3/16" staples

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> also how far out do you push that plastic for doing a grill like that? Just the thickness of the wood you are using, or do you add alittle to compensate for the carpet also?
> 
> I thought I saw a tutorial for that awhile ago but I couldnt find it when searching today


it depends on the grille and waht needs to clean, the side sub grilles for example, has its own lowheat plastic border to space it up.

basically, it depends on what you got going on for hte baffle you are trying to cover, if its flat, then its just hte mdf panel and carpet, if its got a sunken down shape to it, then whatever that border height is, with the carpet thickness accounted for, is what you use 

b


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

You said you put "milkshake" in the mid enclosures. Have you considered doing that in the sub enclosures? or would it not be a cost, strength or some other i have not thought about. I read in another of your builds that you really dont have the time to experiment but i thought a large amout of a stranded milkshake would save time.
The reason i ask is i have a similar sub box on the work bench, its a wedge with a wooden perimeter and i thought a stranded milkshake would bind the entire structure together


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, doing the "shake" as you call it, is best for me, in small tiht enclsoures where its hard to reach, on subboxes, its much easier and MUCH cheaper IMO to reinfoce with mat or cloth. plus i personally think layerd mat/cloth combo has more resistance to bending than just duraglass/resin. at least from my experince of break off bits and pieces :0

you can use the "shake" to seal the joints if you wish, but i still gow tih normal mat/cloth for reinforcement.

b


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanx B...


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

All Zapco? he's Got 1 amp and 2 speakers on me.....


----------



## boundbyglory (Feb 21, 2009)

Very clean install, simple yet elegant. I will definitely be checking it out at the up coming shows.

Got a few questions for you.....

Did you get critical on the angle of the kicks directing them to a specific point or just needing them to cross paths before reaching the driver/pass?

What is the purpose of the additional layer on top of the clay?


Again... nice work

Scott


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i aimed it based on past experience  

i think i mentioned that the extra layer of sound proofing was to provide additional mass, and also to hold the clay in place, which can get soft in hot weather.

this sytsem has worked great over the past 30 or so pairs of SQ kicks i have built


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

i love it


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great work as always. Love the kicks. 

Question what the blue trim you use to flash mount the speakers and where can I buy it? I've seen a few people use it. It makes flash mounting much easier it seems. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

damn thats sick, gives me ideas 4 my type S


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i aimed it based on past experience
> 
> i think i mentioned that the extra layer of sound proofing was to provide additional mass, and also to hold the clay in place, which can get soft in hot weather.
> 
> this sytsem has worked great over the past 30 or so pairs of SQ kicks i have built


Bing,
I know your the man when it comes to kicks,
Can you do a wright up on how you do it?
if you dont want to I understand.
Your way just makes it seem much eazyer than what I know todo.
I maybe doing some in my car & want to try your methid..
keep us posted I know your a very bizy man,
Peace troy


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

that trunk is amazing, well its all amazing, but thats exactly how i would want my car to look, open it up to see stock look, couple panels pulled to see amazing work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Mark,

its low heat plastic from selectproducts, whcih is right over in your neighborhood no? 

as for hte write up, i have no problem doing it, but i just dont know if i will every have the time to put one togheter.  but its just stuffing clay in and then stuffing sound proofing on top of it hehe


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> its low heat plastic from selectproducts, whcih is right over in your neighborhood no?
> 
> as for hte write up, i have no problem doing it, but i just dont know if i will every have the time to put one togheter.  but its just stuffing clay in and then stuffing sound proofing on top of it hehe


Thank you sir, I will have to check it out. Need to give them a call anyways.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> its low heat plastic from selectproducts, whcih is right over in your neighborhood no?
> 
> as for hte write up, i have no problem doing it, but i just dont know if i will every have the time to put one togheter.  but its just stuffing clay in and then stuffing sound proofing on top of it hehe


You would say that..lol
more interested in the glassing to the OE plastic without getting lifting or cracks
also tequnik of how you get your imaging & how you go about it..
that may take a few days..
can you save it as a draft? ..lol

Keep us posted Master (In My Best Egor voice) :rimshot:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

seirously, dont call me master lol... there are true masters out there in both SQ installation and general fabrication. hell many of hte installers i chat with reguarly, i consider them masters, not me...honestly feels a bit silly making any kind of "tutorial" cuase i feel that there is prolly someone out there who has a better way of doing it. 

and i would say most of my techniques i got from others, i juts try to learn from as many people as possible, and then sometimes, combine peoples techniques to find the easiest way (for me) to work it.

as far as glassing on stock plastic...here is hwat i do

1. hit it with 40grit, to really scuff it up

2. clean it with rubbing alcohol to get rid of any oil and residue

3. lay on glass, use less hardner than normal so itdoesnt warp off

4. if there is any edge lifting after its dried whyn you bend the panel, i usually dump some CA glue in between, hit it with accelerator, and boom, its never gonna come off...i know ucase one time i had to remove a mold that i messed up, ended up just sanding the entire hting down to the plastic again cause i couldnt lift up the mold from the plastic without risk breaking the entire plastic piece.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

What is our method as far as dampening and the sub enclosure?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

perfect
Thats good man, 
Just tips like that will help me when I start mine,
Iv only done afew sets..
Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gsr22 said:


> What is our method as far as dampening and the sub enclosure?


well, the thicker you can build it, the better IMO...i usually do on top of the fleece, 10 layers of at least interwoven mat and cloth, on really really big subs,i have done about 15, that builds it up to a good 1/2-3/4". as far as dampeninginside the enclosure, i dont do it all the time, i have done it where severe space limitations make me go below 1/2" on the thickness, or when i have gotten prefabed enclsures and felt htat the walls are a bit thin but its not pratical to fully rebuild it.

b


----------



## rod_b (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, that's really nice work.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bing... how are you not making millions my brother .... seriously man.. I love every one of your installs... wish you could work on my Altima... I use your installs as guidance... your gonna blow up big man


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure what to say that hasn't already been said about Bings work on my car

Obviously, it looks great. The kicks blend in perfectly and the stealth trunk...what more can be said. I can use my trunk without worry of drawing all kinds of attention.

The first install Bing did for me I kind of micro-managed. This one I said "do whatever you think will work best". So, I had no idea what was going to happen. The first look at it blew my mind 

Most importantly, it sounds incredible!! Clean, detailed, very natural sounding and with the additional power it is dynamic and when maxed out absolutely no distortion.

I'm looking forward to getting feedback from others at the Iasca event this sat.

Thanks again Bing, you are the consummate professional and always a pleasure to work with


----------



## tonic25 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the boot install - simple, tidy, concealed yet can be easily showy.

One thing I simply can't get over is the protrusion of the kicks. I mean, the footwells. That's where your feet go (both of them.) I get terrible aches if I can't put both feet straight out.
I honestly don't think I'd drive a car set up like that. But you Americans love your big kick panels...


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

ChicoOG said:


> Not sure what to say that hasn't already been said about Bings work on my car
> 
> Obviously, it looks great. The kicks blend in perfectly and the stealth trunk...what more can be said. I can use my trunk without worry of drawing all kinds of attention.
> 
> ...



Hey ChicoOG,

It's King of Pain from Acurazine. I been hanging around here for a while now. That TL is looking very clean. You should do well at the IASCA comp meets. Bing does some incredible installs. I'm getting ready do redo my trunk system too (I have a White Diamond Pearl 05 TL) and look to Simplicity in Sound installs as a my inspiration. I'm not a big fan of Fiberglass overkill installs. These are very classy, both for daily drivers and comp cars.

One question for Bing. What do you use for the HD grills to protect the subwoofers when they are covered?


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

This is just some random thoughts of a long time IASCA competitor and judge. 

If the pics show on this thread is going to be used in the installation photo log book, I would retake some of them. The score in each section of install judging is based on the worst seen aspect of that section. In the third pic I can see a bundle of wires in the background. A very strict judge would base their score off of that wire bundle. Also in the fifth pic I see an old set of kick panel speakers that are not in the car now. I've had a few judges question me about old equipment shown in the pics that are not in the system when it was being judged. That ended up hurting my presentation score. Also some of the pics should be more clear on how the equipment is mounted. 

In my last few years of competing I figured out to show exactly what the rules say should be scored upon and show nothing else. I had closeup pictures of the wiring and mounting of all the equipment with as minimal amount of background clutter as possible. For instance I had a closeup pic of each speaker's wiring, mounting (closeup of the screw heads in the mounted speaker), and protection (speaker grills). It is very important to have pics of everything in the system that is judged that the judge can't see easily for themselves. If something is not supposed to be judged, like a playstation and LCD screen that was just added for fun, then it should not be in the system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks...very helpful feedback. This is my first time around, so all input is welcome..I intend to put my book together on fri. I'm starting in rookie class and hope they'll be a little more lenient 

King - are you going to the all cali meet?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I second that,
If it was pro class everything is subject to questions.
Rookie not so much, but it never hurts to be ready for the pro's
once you go up you cant come back down in class.
keep that in mind..
Enjoy & Have fun.
lison to the IASCA CD in your car before you go
if you dont think the Judge was fair ask questions to him/her.
to see what they are talking about..
From the looks of it im sure you will do well..



cmusic said:


> This is just some random thoughts of a long time IASCA competitor and judge.
> 
> If the pics show on this thread is going to be used in the installation photo log book, I would retake some of them. The score in each section of install judging is based on the worst seen aspect of that section. In the third pic I can see a bundle of wires in the background. A very strict judge would base their score off of that wire bundle. Also in the fifth pic I see an old set of kick panel speakers that are not in the car now. I've had a few judges question me about old equipment shown in the pics that are not in the system when it was being judged. That ended up hurting my presentation score. Also some of the pics should be more clear on how the equipment is mounted.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike, and as always, i am happy to call you not only a customer but a friend as well  and thank YOU for letting me flex my design muscle with the total freedom you gave me on this one 

see you saturday! 

b


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

ChicoOG said:


> Thanks...very helpful feedback. This is my first time around, so all input is welcome..I intend to put my book together on fri. I'm starting in rookie class and hope they'll be a little more lenient
> 
> King - are you going to the all cali meet?


I may showup just to checkout to your audio system.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cmusic said:


> This is just some random thoughts of a long time IASCA competitor and judge.
> 
> If the pics show on this thread is going to be used in the installation photo log book, I would retake some of them. The score in each section of install judging is based on the worst seen aspect of that section. In the third pic I can see a bundle of wires in the background. A very strict judge would base their score off of that wire bundle. Also in the fifth pic I see an old set of kick panel speakers that are not in the car now. I've had a few judges question me about old equipment shown in the pics that are not in the system when it was being judged. That ended up hurting my presentation score. Also some of the pics should be more clear on how the equipment is mounted.
> 
> ...


hey Chuck, thanks a ton for your advice  Rookie class out here, in cali, is quite linient, and i am pretty sure i have hit all the major aspects of the rule book. 

one thing i did not think about was the old equipment, when i took the pic, i just skipped my mind, maybe it can be photoshopped out? , that indeed never hurt me in the past of my comp experience. infact, i have had log books where it showed my car with a previous set up such as underhood wiring or a different type of grille, but when i either opened up the hood or pull the new grille to show to the judge, he never deducted. but it is something to keep in mind for sure.

I dont think this car will ever be in pro class, rookie one year, and AMA next, and i think this car will do fine among its peers here in cali...now if it was to be built for major east/central comps, i think this car would still be in my hands doing certain stuff. Hell, i built my car to be pro class, and took the extra time to take all the pics and do all the stuff, but even that, took me a good 5 weeks  

but i definetly hear ya, i think when Mike goes up to AMA next year, and as comps catch on here in cali, i think you are right, we should go back and take pics of each screw head etc.

as for the trunk, yeah the only bundle is the simblink cable, whcih is a few feet too long...but i am not skilled enough to cut it down.

but at the least the floor easily lifts up so the judge can see it upclose if he chooses to at the comp hehe

how are you doing by the way, i havent talked to you since you helped me with the IS wiring diagrams two years ago...what are you running now in your IS? last time we talked you were back to the stock HU?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Big_Valven said:


> I love the boot install - simple, tidy, concealed yet can be easily showy.
> 
> One thing I simply can't get over is the protrusion of the kicks. I mean, the footwells. That's where your feet go (both of them.) I get terrible aches if I can't put both feet straight out.
> I honestly don't think I'd drive a car set up like that. But you Americans love your big kick panels...


you know, i have heard this same thing from others from australia and england. regarding kicks in general. 

I myself have had kicks for 12 years, and even when i sit in a car without kicks, my feet naturally bend back. and virtually all the few hundred customers i have built kicks for, over the years, gets used to them within a few days.

i am wondering though, if it has to do with the RHD nature of aus and eng and other place? i never really checked to see how far usually, the gas pedal is from the kick on the right side...but i would imagine not wanting to have the kick panel there either if its close?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh and out here, chances are, we will be getting first time judges at the events. thats certainly been most of the cases with the show in socal.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Bing,

I forgot to add this in my above post but the car looks amazing. I really like the design of the kicks and the trunk. 

I've sent you a PM about what I am up to now.

Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Bing,

This is my first post here on DIYMA, but I have been lurking for awhile. I usually go right to this forum with hopes of another install log of yours.
I just want to echo what others have already sad, your work is fascinating! The attention to detail and smoothness you create in your installs is truly inspiring. 

Bravo to you sir..... please keep'um coming!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't wait to hear this version of the install! Great work Bing and congrats to Mike on having a system that anyone would be proud to call their own!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice kick panels!!


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> pop off all the grilles, and here is what you see.
> 
> two DIYMA 12s reside in side fiberglass enclsoures that are molded INTO the stock side carpeting (*thanks to Josh at JML audio for giving me the idea and insipiration*). each enclsoure is 1.5 cubfeet or so.
> 
> ...


Bing,

Thanks for the Props this turned out well. For those of you who are curious here is Our gen 1 to bings gen 2. I really like the functionality of the subwoofer grill Bing.








Stealth Mode









Show Mode


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so jealous! And envious! Im purchasing an 07' TL-S come the end of the year. Ive already decided on the Zapco Reference line amps and I want a pair of the DIYMA subs, which you have both! Beautiful build my friend!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

GSlider said:


> I am so jealous! And envious! Im purchasing an 07' TL-S come the end of the year. Ive already decided on the Zapco Reference line amps and I want a pair of the DIYMA subs, which you have both! Beautiful build my friend!


Thanks for the nice comments...

I am extremely happy with the set-up. It will be interesting to see how it does in the Iasca event in Monterey later this month. Looks like there's a lot of real good competition...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Josh, was wondering when you saw this  but after doing this one, i do wonder if you had a easier time molding and bonding the glass to the stock side carpet material? hehe...that was prolly the biggest PITA i had to deal with in a while


----------

